# What do I do here? Slope irrigation



## Gtp70 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have a hill in my backyard, run is 70 ride is 12.
My waterpressure is 55
My flow rate is 17

The hill is getting water but not enough. The heads are spray heads at the top of the slope.

The anti siphon is on the bottom and runs up the hill above ground 12ft and connects to the pipe that runs along the top of the hill.

Is there anything I should do here to get better coverage based on what I have? Like different sprinkler heads or maybe that soaker hose, or even moving the anti siphon to the top of the hill?

Thanks


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

How far apart are the heads, today?

anti siphon? No clue about those.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This may not help with your coverage concerns, but I'm pretty sure anti-siphon valves are supposed to be installed 6″ higher than the highest sprinkler head or emitter outlet. If it isn't higher, the built-in backflow preventer will not work. Do you have another backflow device upstream?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If it's not working out well now with the sprinkler head based spray and pray system at the top of the hill, I'd foresee a nightmare of trying to get a sprinkler layout to water evenly around the trees and over the shrubs, etc., etc. Sometimes just spraying at the top of a hill works out ok, or good enough, but sometimes depending on what's there, it doesn't.

Looks like a good candidate for a drip system. The trees and larger plants can get their own emitters and the ground cover areas can get emitter tubing. It's easy to do because you can just cover the distribution tubing with mulch; no digging needed.


----------

